# exhaust front pipe



## chip102 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey all,
Got a Red R rejection sticker here in MA on my 2007 Murano S because of a non functional window and leak in front pipe of exhaust. The leak is right were the hanger is before the flex pipes. It has been welded once before but has blown through again. Bigger leak this time, no pressure at tail pipes. Any who, what do y'all suggest for a fix. Go with a Re-certified from ebay for 350, aftermarket like Eastern Catalytic or Walker for 250, a temp fix to get through inspection like exhaust epoxy and a large band clamp, or brand new for 750? Anyone have any luck with aftermarket or re-certified? I understand new OEM is the best but the cost is a bit much right now. Also don't suggest junk yard, there or none at all close and the only one that is close has no 2000+ stuff in it

Thanks!!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

that frt pipe has a cat in it, by law wrecking yards cant sell it..


----------

